# New IBO President



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations to my friend Bryan Marcum for becoming IBO's new President!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, don't know him but good luck to the new President!!! Make 3D Archery grow!!!!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats, it was time for a new pres. I hope he can change things around for the better in I.B.O., it needs it.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I think Bryan Marcum will be a great president. He seems to be an very good guy and I think he will do good things for the IBO.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok so we know who the new president is. What target manufacturer will we be shooting year?


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Very happy to know someone that shoots will be leading the I.B.O.:thumbs_up


----------



## haydenhunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations to the new president. I hope they went with rinehart!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Does someone else own the IBO also? Heard a large manufacturer was going to buy them?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Does someone else own the IBO also? Heard a large manufacturer was going to buy them?


Heard those rumors as well. 
DB


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations to Bryan. I dont know him, or heard of him, but I wish him the best.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hopefully he stays with McKenzie.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

bmeese21 said:


> Hopefully he stays with McKenzie.


Agree, But we will see. 
Not sure if will though.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

How do you buy the IBO? Who would you pay? It is an Organization not owned like the ASA.
As far as which targets, Easton has a big stake in McKenzie. You do the math.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I once thought that there is no way the IBO will go to McKenzie. But then I started to see the writting on the wall, and now I would not be surprised at all if the IBO goes to Rhinehart. It all started with the post Levi made on FB about the awards ceremony not being at the current tournament. Shortly after reading all three pages of replies, I noticed a few Rhinehart guys posting and saying things like if people only knew what was coming. Within a couple days the IBO quickly changed there awards ceremony back. Can you say Levi had a little influence there. Then I looked at Levi's new web page for his new show. Guess who is one of his major sponsors and already had commercials cut for it....Rhinehart. Don't really know how much pull is going on behind the scenes, but it would not surprise me in the least if we see Rhinehart next year. Im ready to find out already.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Suppose to be a news release on IBO web site this week.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

might be interesting to know where ken watkins is going to be come january.
nothing on the IBO forum about the changes. you'd think the membership would be posting something on there.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

carlosii said:


> might be interesting to know where ken watkins is going to be come january.
> nothing on the IBO forum about the changes. you'd think the membership would be posting something on there.


It just happened over the weekend meetings. I'm sure they will updating us. Does it matter if you know now or friday? I still go to work every day,no matter what happens at the ibo. Hope to see some changes made. I can wait a couple days lol.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I was told that Ken was president and ceo, now with him gone there will be a president and ceo but it will be two different people. The new president will handle the shooters and shoots and the new ceo will handle promotion, advertising them sort of things.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

That sounds about right..........Add more positions to an already top-heavy organization.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> It just happened over the weekend meetings. I'm sure they will updating us. Does it matter if you know now or friday? I still go to work every day,no matter what happens at the ibo. Hope to see some changes made. I can wait a couple days lol.


3dpinwheeler: You don't seem to understand.... (Carlossi) he lives on pins and needles waiting to know the outcome..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> 3dpinwheeler: You don't seem to understand.... (Carlossi) he lives on pins and needles waiting to know the outcome..


I know first on every bash the ibo thread. Support it once in a while then complain. Lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I know first on every bash the ibo thread. Support it once in a while then complain. Lol


Everyone could just ignore it all together and not give a care. One would think it good members are wanting to know. 
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ken Watkins has President of the IBO seems forever. Long time to have all that on his shoulders, here in the USA and other countries. I wish him well.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Ken must have been the president for about 20 years. So he has overseen a lot of challenges and changes. Although I didn't agree with everything that was done in that time period, who among us would have wanted all of the aggravation that this position brought him. Many times no matter what the IBO did there was a large contingency *****ing about it. Constructive criticism is always healthy, but out right *****ing and bickering is never productive. As I said, I don't agree with everything done during his tenure as president, but I will still thank him for his efforts and leadership and wish him well in the future. Only time will tell what the new leadership will bring to the IBO. Much like the president of our country, sometimes you think he really bites until he is replaced by someone even worse! I am not saying that is the case with Bryan Marcum, I don't know him or anything about him. Hopefully we can all give him our support and time to find his direction for the IBO.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like we are going to be doing battle on rinehart foam for the next five years. got the news from our state ibo rep this morn. i own 40 mckeinzes most xt's i personally don care what we shoot at, we all have bino's, shoot the same target, and pick a spot. i think it was way to easy to shoot mckeinze with the inserts just shoot center core


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

milkman38 said:


> looks like we are going to be doing battle on rinehart foam for the next five years. got the news from our state ibo rep this morn. i own 40 mckeinzes most xt's i personally don care what we shoot at, we all have bino's, shoot the same target, and pick a spot. i think it was way to easy to shoot mckeinze with the inserts just shoot center core


How did they get a 5 year contract when its been a 3 year contract in the past? IBO will go under before a 5 year Rinehart contract would expire!


----------



## 2 BEARS (Aug 13, 2012)

Why do you think the IBO will go under in 5 years?????????????????????????????


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

2 BEARS said:


> Why do you think the IBO will go under in 5 years?????????????????????????????


There's been a large amount of shooters that are saying they will goto ASA if IBO changes targets. Its easier to slow your bow down then it is to learn to judge a new brand of target. There's too much money invested in McKenzie. Shooters dont want to spend the money to own another brand and Sportsmen's Clubs already invested in McKenzie wont make the change. If I.B.O loses its qualifer clubs becaue of targets then who will be hosting shoots for them? I also think a target change opens the door for another Organization to take hold in the North. ASA can move up as well as the 3D World Archery tour. When you have a your core of members upset you can also have start up organizations that chage everything.


----------



## 2 BEARS (Aug 13, 2012)

It is better to know all the facts before making a decision and evidently you do not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Good points,but like stated you still have to pick a spot no matter what target we shot at,asa is very far south for us anyway,lol,


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

2 BEARS said:


> It is better to know all the facts before making a decision and evidently you do not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I made a decision to state an opinion and you made a decision to read it. Archery talk is a form that hosts opinions. If you dont like what someone says then dont read it.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care what targets I'm shooting at. If the IBO makes a known yardage class and gets a little more organized they'll have my business. It's a lot closer to go to the IBO shoots for me.


----------



## 2 BEARS (Aug 13, 2012)

I am just saying that to voice your opinion to all, then you should know the facts of why a decision was made to switch targets.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

2 BEARS said:


> I am just saying that to voice your opinion to all, then you should know the facts of why a decision was made to switch targets.


So you are saying a decision was made to swtich to Rinehart? I think all the I.B.O members would like to know the reason but we are left in the dark. The I.B.O still hasn't come out with anything yet. You would think they would like to make a statement instead of letting Archery Talkers let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I doubt it will make much difference in attendance. The only individuals that will be affected are the ones with easy access to ranges, and I'd say most people don't have easy access. It might affect the pro classes more than anything else. The clubs won't like it, but if people want to shoot local shoots, they will show up anyway. If none of the local ranges have Rhineharts, then the people will still go to the locals and shoot Mckenzies. 

Earlier in the year, when this became a topic, the rumors I heard stated that financially, it was a no-brainer to go with Rhineharts. The difference was in the hundreds of thousands. My guess is that was accurate and a decision was made.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Still no offoicial statement made from the IBO about their decisions. I do feel though that the choice to go to Rhineharts will have an impact on participation. How big an impact will be seen come next spring. The Southerns have been a joke for some years, alot of northern supporters may decide to not make that trek anymore to shoot the new targets. Alot of clubs and individuals have spent alot of money to be able to shoot what we shoot in tournaments. Now we are stuck with making the decision to sell at a loss and buy even more expensive targets. The board is filled with members from host clubs so venues moving to new areas are limited. I have heard many, many folks say that the target issue would be the last straw that would make them switch organizations that they support. I enjoyed all the IBO events over the last few years but will probably be spending my money a bit further south next season. Everyone will need to make their own choices just as the IBO has done.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> 3dpinwheeler: You don't seem to understand.... (Carlossi) he lives on pins and needles waiting to know the outcome..


i went out and checked the street signs to make sure. i do not live on the corner of Pins and Needles...i live on the corner of Walk and Don't Walk.

anyway, i really don't have a dog in the fight because, even though i live hear bedford, i elected not to shoot ibo this year. i have shot some in the past, including some STC events and TC and World shoots. frankly didn't care for the format. i like shotgun starts so that everybody is playing on a more or less level field that way. i like the fact that friends aren't likely to shoot together. i like the fact that there are more vendors at the asa shoots. i like shooting the team shoots with the pros. i like shooting the simms, even though Jake always wins my money.

if ibo would adjust to mirror some of those things asa does right, i'd join up again. 

targets frankly don't sway me near as much as the other items i mentioned. 

i do hope any changes made will result in more participation because, ibo or asa, if people are shooting its good for archery.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

2 Bears, enlighten us. You seem to know something. Living in Bedford I can assume you are a member of White River. If some decision has been made I know Gregory and the Baldwins were in on it.


----------



## 2 BEARS (Aug 13, 2012)

bowjoe1800 said:


> 2 Bears, enlighten us. You seem to know something. Living in Bedford I can assume you are a member of White River. If some decision has been made I know Gregory and the Baldwins were in on it.


Wrong


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

brownstonebear said:


> Suppose to be a news release on IBO web site this week.




Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

milkman38 said:


> i think it was way to easy to shoot mckeinze with the inserts just shoot center core


Newsflash.....They use cores too.....LOL


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

2 BEARS said:


> Wrong


I'd say 2 Bears was one of the yes Votes for Rinehart targets..................... IBO Director 26 Years


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i know they have cores too but if u shot alot of rineharts most scoring rings are not dead center and most targets u cant use core for reference past 40 yards. i look at it mckeinze was the one who dropped the ball for us 3d ranges. did mckeinze think they had ibo by the short hairs


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

The 20 targets that the IBO will be using will only have the IBO scoring rings. Not sure on the placement.


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

First i'd like to say i have known Bryan for a lot of years, He's a good man. If i would have had a vote he would
have got mine. "CONGRATS" Second, i don't think changing targets will run very many shooters off if any. There
is nothing wrong with change. We have a new Pres and we have new targets so lets make the best of both and
make the IBO stronger than ever. It will be hard on the clubs but people will still come out and shoot, they can
still have quilafiers. It does not say they have to be rineharts. Everybody always saying they want change, well
we have it. So lets work with Bryan and see where he leads us.
Lonnie Triplett


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry for highjacking thread on targets, congrats bryan, u have the support of the barn archery shooters


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

shootist said:


> I doubt it will make much difference in attendance. The only individuals that will be affected are the ones with easy access to ranges, and I'd say most people don't have easy access. It might affect the pro classes more than anything else. The clubs won't like it, but if people want to shoot local shoots, they will show up anyway. If none of the local ranges have Rhineharts, then the people will still go to the locals and shoot Mckenzies.
> 
> Earlier in the year, when this became a topic, the rumors I heard stated that financially, it was a no-brainer to go with Rhineharts. The difference was in the hundreds of thousands. My guess is that was accurate and a decision was made.


people that want to shoot 3D will shoot, regardless of what brand of target, it is a fact that you judge mckenzie targets diff than reinhart, reinhart makes a good target and it seems to be a money racket any way you look at it, that is if you intend on buying targets


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the 10 and 12 ring in the reinhart are much bigger than mckenzies


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

TRIPLETT said:


> First i'd like to say i have known Bryan for a lot of years, He's a good man. If i would have had a vote he would
> have got mine. "CONGRATS" Second, i don't think changing targets will run very many shooters off if any. There
> is nothing wrong with change. We have a new Pres and we have new targets so lets make the best of both and
> make the IBO stronger than ever. It will be hard on the clubs but people will still come out and shoot, they can
> ...


well said Lonnie


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

TRIPLETT said:


> First i'd like to say i have known Bryan for a lot of years, He's a good man. If i would have had a vote he would
> have got mine. "CONGRATS" Second, i don't think changing targets will run very many shooters off if any. There
> is nothing wrong with change. We have a new Pres and we have new targets so lets make the best of both and
> make the IBO stronger than ever. It will be hard on the clubs but people will still come out and shoot, they can
> ...


Hopefully with the savings that they are gonna save they can change how they payout to the shooters. I for one wish they would have shotgun starts, bust up groups and have a known class. IBO can grow with the right leadership. I wish them nothing but success and the preservation of our sport. :thumb:


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

TRIPLETT said:


> First i'd like to say i have known Bryan for a lot of years, He's a good man. If i would have had a vote he would
> have got mine. "CONGRATS" Second, i don't think changing targets will run very many shooters off if any. There
> is nothing wrong with change. We have a new Pres and we have new targets so lets make the best of both and
> make the IBO stronger than ever. It will be hard on the clubs but people will still come out and shoot, they can
> ...


Well said Lonnie!!!
Congrats to Bryan as well!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

I just started this 3D shooting a couple of years ago, and really do not care what target I shoot at. Being Mckenzie, Rinehart, R and W, field targets, or indoor spots. I just love shooting my bow, bow's. But I agree with the pressure it will put on the local clubs now. We had shooters that shot IBO, and ASA tournaments that said if a club had something other then McKenzie targets they would not go back there to shoot. Due to target recognition on the distance away. Alot of pros that I talk with use first impression looking at the target to determine the distance the target is away. Now should a club invest 30 plus targets in Rinehart? If ASA ever thought about moving north, the timing couldn't be better for them. I wanted to shoot ASA in 2013. Heard it's a very well run tournament? Kentucky would be the closest for me.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been shooting IBO events for a vey long time and I am glad to see some change. I havent always agreed with some of the decisions that Ken Watkins or the IBO has made, but it is what it is. I shoot for the love of the sport and I will be there next year. I hope that people can look past the name on the hunk of faom that we are shooting at and come out and enjoy the sport just like we have in the past.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats Bryan on your appointment. I only ask one favor, please be an approachable president who listens to his members with respect. You do that for us and I'm sure the majority of us will support the decisions you make.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I have seen some nice changes in the IBO starting with the 3rd leg of the National, and the World shoot. I saw more organization, cracking down on range finders, staff members keeping shooting time limits moving, Staff members actually on the course. If the IBO keeps moving in this direction they are on the right path IMO. Sure there are more things to attend to, but if the leadership keeps the momenteum then I see good things coming for the IBO. I too along with everyone else have to learn new targets. But like my Daddy always told me, " There are two types of people... The give ins, or the dig ins" Im going to dig in and shoot them the best I can. I for one hope this brings more people to the shoots. Around my area the R-100 in Wabash IN is very popular and people enjoy shooting it. I can only hope the popularity of the people who shoot the R-100's spills into the IBO. Whether or not I prefer one target over the next is just that, a preference. I will put my own preference aside and continue to promote target archery and bowhunting. The big picture of preserving and promoting the sport of bowhunting and target archery is bigger than me and my preferences.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> I have seen some nice changes in the IBO starting with the 3rd leg of the National, and the World shoot. I saw more organization, cracking down on range finders, staff members keeping shooting time limits moving, Staff members actually on the course. If the IBO keeps moving in this direction they are on the right path IMO. Sure there are more things to attend to, but if the leadership keeps the momenteum then I see good things coming for the IBO. I too along with everyone else have to learn new targets. But like my Daddy always told me, " There are two types of people... The give ins, or the dig ins" Im going to dig in and shoot them the best I can. I for one hope this brings more people to the shoots. Around my area the R-100 in Wabash IN is very popular and people enjoy shooting it. I can only hope the popularity of the people who shoot the R-100's spills into the IBO. Whether or not I prefer one target over the next is just that, a preference. I will put my own preference aside and continue to promote target archery and bowhunting. The big picture of preserving and promoting the sport of bowhunting and target archery is bigger than me and my preferences.




Good Post.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

So is Watkins still involved or out altogether? I heard he is now CEO (rumor? )


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

From what I heard at the worlds, Ken was the President and CEO, he now will be a member of the board. I was told they are looking outside for a CEO someone who will grow the sport.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bryan certainly has his work cut out for him...looks like a tough row to hoe.
the numbers at the national triple crown were good. but southern continues not to grow. compare the numbers between asa's pro ams and classic and the seven national ibo shoots and there's a great difference. i'm sure there are as many 3d shooters in the northern states as in the south. why not do away with the NTC and go to a six shoot national schedule with a world shoot? they could start in late march and april getting a jump on bedford. granted it would be a gamble to schedule a shoot in late march due to weather, but southern indiana or southern illinois would be good bets. put bedford in march, southern ohio in april, or southern illinois in april.

no matter what, its gonna be a busy time for for the new leadership.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Joseph McCluske said:


> From what I heard at the worlds, Ken was the President and CEO, he now will be a member of the board. I was told they are looking outside for a CEO someone who will grow the sport.


i'm not acquainted with the new president of ibo. anybody care to fill us in?


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Bryan has been a Pro finger shooter for ever. I remember seeing him winning in the mid 90's. I used to know him a little bit, and he seemed like a great, very friendly guy. I like him and I think it is the BEST decision IBO made on the weekend. lol.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

shootist said:


> Bryan has been a Pro finger shooter for ever. I remember seeing him winning in the mid 90's. I used to know him a little bit, and he seemed like a great, very friendly guy. I like him and I think it is the BEST decision IBO made on the weekend. lol.


thanks for the info. i did see where he had shot asa back in the day but not recently...maybe because asa eliminated unlimited pro. what kind of experience does he have managing a large organization? just wondering and hoping he's up to the job.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i'm not acquainted with the new president of ibo. anybody care to fill us in?


anyone even you would be better than the former one


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> anyone even you would be better than the former one


i wouldn't bet the ranch on that one.


----------



## 2 BEARS (Aug 13, 2012)

And your point is?????


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

2 BEARS said:


> And your point is?????


when i said i wouldn't bet the ranch on that one, i was saying that i would not make a very good president for ibo. i was responding to treeman's comment had to do with his opinion of the previous ibo president.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess we will find out more about him with what kind of changes he will be making to the IBO and hopefully help make the attendance to IBO tournaments jump up. Does anyone know what if any background does he have of running a business?


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Bryan is the Parks Director for the City of Norwalk, OH.


----------



## fingertripper (Sep 9, 2012)

i for one am excited to see the changes coming into the IBO. congratulations Bryan, i hope the best for you. i missed meeting you today at the shoot. i was supposed to be there with dan sherman, wish i could have made it. home with a crushed finger, my loss. 

as for the IBO changing targets it really doesnt bother me at all. just means everyone will have to get new crib cards and learn new targets. i shoot because i love to shoot, i compete because i love to compete. i support the IBO because they support us. i also feel if someone is sooo picky about the brand of foam they put a hole in maybe they should find a new hobby. clubs will set the targets they have like they all ways have attendance wont change. qualifiers wont be affected. all people have to do is pay attention, mckenzie, rhinehart, just look before you shoot pick a spot and aim and release. it easier than you think.


----------



## Jasper1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Can someone point me in the right direction. I have been looking on the I.B.O. website,but have not found where it says that we have a new president. 

The organization has lost a lot of members, I remember when I went to the worlds at snowshoe and there was alot of people shooting. If and I say if my memory serves me well, there was about 4,000 shooters. You had people standing 6 deep to get to the practice bags at 08:00 in the morning. They were good times and we miss Snowshoe.

Hope the new guy wants to turn things around, but he has about 8 years of bad decisions to overcome.

I have some admiraton for Ken and wish him the best because he is not the decision maker. Its the board of directors that is the problem from what I have been told.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

www.deeranddeerhunting.com/deer-news/*ibos*-watkins-retires


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

I would love to see IBO participate in the International 3D tournaments again.

In 2003 and 2005 we sent teams over but nothing has been done since. I see people from other countries asking why there is no USA showing at an international 3D championships?

See the thread below
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1846575


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

longbowdude said:


> I would love to see IBO participate in the International 3D tournaments again.
> 
> In 2003 and 2005 we sent teams over but nothing has been done since. I see people from other countries asking why there is no USA showing at an international 3D championships?
> 
> ...


IFAA 3 d world championships will be in the USA


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

When and where?



QUOTE=bhtr3d;1065181705]IFAA 3 d world championships will be in the USA[/QUOTE]


----------

